# US/UK Tax Treaty



## stegern (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi All!

My wife and I have recently moved to the US on my wife's L1 intracompany transfer visa. I hold an L2. I have recently received my EAD and have now gained employment due to commence April 1st. I'm still paying my NI contributions back in the UK and my question is whether I can utilise the tax treaty to reduce my US income tax withholding?

Can anyone offer any advice on this matter?

Thanks,
Stegern!


----------

